# Axe Handle



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

I Am Trying To Fix An Old Axe. I Have The Handle And A Wedge. Does Anyone Know Whree Ican Get Some Axe Handle Epoxy So Ican Pour That In The Top Also To Make It Extra Secure?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.........

The Epoxy really Isn't the Best way to hang a handle in an Ax,........

The way I was taught by my old long gone Uncle Logger was,......

Clean out the cavity as best as possible in the Ax head,......
Sand,+ Fit the New Handle as tight as you can get it to fit......
Then install the wooden Wedge,...... Trimming it off just flush......

If the head still seems abit Loose,......
Or *When* it Loosens in the future,.......
Drop the Ax, head-down into a bucket of Water..........

Overnite usually Works,..... But a Week won't hurt it.......

Epoxy will Never get it as Tight as plain ole Water will................


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Bondo's got it!

Take your time and fit the new handle really snug... 

We used to soak em in linseed oil to make the wood expand...


----------

